# Self Challenge: Create a Fursona with Me~!



## Gemi42 (Jul 16, 2020)

Okay, so! The goal of this thread is to develop a fully fleshed out Fursona by the end of this.
Alrighty, so you guys will submit a total of 5 different submissions for every subject!

IE:

Subject is Species!
User 1 : Dog
User 2 : Cockatoo
User 3 : Porcupine
User 4 : Tiger
User 5 : Sphynx Cat

I will then use a random number selector to select the winner. After each subject has been decided and then I will produce a drawing/sketch based off of winning subject, adding more and more as each subject gets decided.​I hope that this makes sense!

Here is the list of Subjects:
Subject #1 - Species
Subject #2 - Fur/Scale Color
Subject #3 - Personality
Subject #4 - Markings
Subject #5 - Marking Color
Subject #6 - Age
Subject #7 - Clothing
Subject #8 - Unique Trait #1
Subject #9 - Unique Trait #2
Subject #10 - Name​
Remember, in order to keep things under control only 5 different people can submit for each Subject!
This will also stay SFW. If I feel that anything is NSFW, then that submission will be ignored.

UPDATE #10 & Final : Name Chosen!
Hi! My name is Buck! I don't know you but I love you!
Final Subject was graciously submitted by @Aprilycan





FINALE!
Look at him! He is so cute!
Thank you, to everyone who took part in this challenge!
I normally have trouble producing art on a regular basis but I'm happy that everything went so well with this little challenge. The fact that so many people have taken to enjoying this little challenge blew my mind!​
I think I might turn this into something that I do monthly. Do you guys have any ideas on how I could improve this process? I've already decided that I'm gonna try to open it up to the main gallery over on Fur Affinity!

But what do you guys think?​


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 16, 2020)

Greyhound!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 16, 2020)

Hmm....species....maybe you could go outside the box with this one. I'm going to bring up some species I saw on my many travels across the internet. There's....let's see....I saw Spirit Guardians...Nimbats.....Kobolds.......dragons....Dutch Angel Dragons....those are the ones I can name so far. In terms of unique ones. These can be fully outfitted with your own customized touch, like a signature clothing piece, (An example I'll include is i like to add a red scarf to every character, see what touch it adds) item, belonging of the character, or a distinct styling, like alt. color schemes and such.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 16, 2020)

Belgium Malinois.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 16, 2020)

Corgi


----------



## Rayd (Jul 16, 2020)

sheep


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 16, 2020)

And we have our first Subject Winner!


Stray Cat Terry said:


> Corgi


OUR SPECIES WILL BE CORGI!


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 16, 2020)

Colors should be peachy pink and cream.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 16, 2020)

Robin's egg blue


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 16, 2020)

Black, silver, brown


----------



## Rayd (Jul 16, 2020)

solid white


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 16, 2020)

Gold


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jul 16, 2020)

Light Blue


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 16, 2020)

And we have the 2nd Subject Winner!


inkbloom said:


> Colors should be peachy pink and cream.


So the Colors will be a Peachy Pink and Cream!











Benji Digipawz said:


> Light Blue


Sorry, I have a limit of 5 entries per subject. But the next one is active now!​


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jul 16, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> And we have the 2nd Subject Winner!
> 
> So the Colors will be a Peachy Pink and [color=E5CB90]Cream![/color]
> 
> ...


My apologies. Ok how about shy personality. Corgi fursona is shy, but once you become good friends with him/her, he/she loves to chat and have a good time with those around him/her.


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 16, 2020)

Chill personality.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 16, 2020)

Theatrically evil


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 16, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> Theatrically evil



Can I second Theatrically Evil? It's genius.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 17, 2020)

DreamSoul9999 said:


> Can I second Theatrically Evil? It's genius.


Hmm, Sure why not. It'll be okay if 2 people want the same one. 3 or more and I wont count as extra votes.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 17, 2020)

goofy but good intentioned.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 17, 2020)

And Our 3rd Subject Winner is: *@Aprilycan!*


Aprilycan said:


> goofy but good intentioned.


Our Peachy Pink and Cream Corgi is Goofy but Good Intentioned!







​


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 17, 2020)

This is getting interesting. Imagine a goofy corgi with peachy pink fur(and butt).... 

I see my heart is gonna melt down soon. =^w^=

*Edit: 

Ok just noticed the OP update. 

Aww that's cute... And shall be the very first and the only corgi I saw here, and I love corgis...!


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 17, 2020)

For markings how about a few tattoos. Nothing huge. Maybe something on the shoulder blade/chest.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 17, 2020)

Or butt because corgis have one of the best butts out there UwU


----------



## Rayd (Jul 17, 2020)

maybe some freckles on the top of their muzzle, if those count as markings?


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 17, 2020)

They should be covered in stars


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 17, 2020)

Alright~! I'm back on and I have updated the opening post with the image. Side note: The two muses that I used for this prompt was Goofy and Pinky from Pinky and the Brain, I never realized how similar their designs are! Like posture n' facial features.
Anyway, we just need one more entry from the next Subject!


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 17, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> They should be covered in stars



I second the stars


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 17, 2020)

And Our 4th Subject Winner is: *@Aprilycan!*


Aprilycan said:


> maybe some freckles on the top of their muzzle, if those count as markings?


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 17, 2020)

Freckles should be dark pink/light red


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 17, 2020)

I have no idea how one would do this, but holographic.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 17, 2020)

i second dark pink/light red, like normal freckles.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 17, 2020)

Tan (generic, but cute I think)


----------



## Manny (Jul 17, 2020)

Orange


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 17, 2020)

And Our 5th Subject Winner is: *@inkbloom *!


inkbloom said:


> I have no idea how one would do this, but holographic.


(I have no idea how I'm gonna do this either...)​


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 17, 2020)

Age mid 20's


----------



## Rayd (Jul 18, 2020)

early 20's


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 18, 2020)

35


----------



## AscendantServalynx (Jul 18, 2020)

19


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 18, 2020)

Updated~! We need just 1 more entry for the 6th Subject of Age. Sorry for the long wait on the last update, I really needed some sleep.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 18, 2020)

Early 40s


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 19, 2020)

And Our 6th Subject Winner is: *@AscendantServalynx* !


AscendantServalynx said:


> 19











Our Corgi is 19 years old!​


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 19, 2020)

Clothing: Hawaiian style bowling shirt. Perhaps a pineapple motif and a backwards baseball cap.


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 19, 2020)

You did a lovely job on the freckles despite the challenge. Bravo.

For clothing how about cuffed pants with suspenders, a checkered button down shirt, and bow tie.


----------



## Saokymo (Jul 19, 2020)

Denim vest with torn off sleeves, plain t-shirt of any color, and comfy shorts. Maybe add a simple star or coordinating icon to the t-shirt


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 19, 2020)

A teal hoodie with a butch of cute buttons pinned on it, and a red backpack. Pants optional, since they might not work with the short legs


----------



## Rayd (Jul 19, 2020)

a black, slightly oversized t-shirt with a bunch of (unintentional) holes in it. maybe with a snail or slug design on the front. maybe they have a curious, naive love for bugs.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 19, 2020)

And Our 7th Subject Winner is: *@Glossolalia *!


Glossolalia said:


> A teal hoodie with a butch of cute buttons pinned on it, and a red backpack. Pants optional, since they might not work with the short legs


----------



## Rayd (Jul 20, 2020)

would a cute lisp count as a physical trait?


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 20, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> would a cute lisp count as a physical trait?


I'll confess that'd be a little bit too hard to convey through image alone. But, it's a very cute idea and honestly, I think I'm gonna throw that into his bio next update.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 20, 2020)

A dragon tail with spikes!


----------



## Rayd (Jul 20, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> I'll confess that'd be a little bit too hard to convey through image alone. But, it's a very cute idea and honestly, I think I'm gonna throw that into his bio next update.


very well, then! in that case, i'll go with maybe a piece of his left ear being missing from a bite wound. maybe he was involved in some traumatic event during his childhood? bullies?


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 20, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> very well, then! in that case, i'll go with maybe a piece of his left ear being missing from a bite wound. maybe he was involved in some traumatic event during his childhood? bullies?



Ah stole mine. Lol

Long floppy tounge.


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 20, 2020)

Stealing this from my childhood dog, but he can't cock both ears. So one ear stands up straight and the other flops down.


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 21, 2020)

Giving this a little bump since we still need one more trait. 
I really want to see how this turns out.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 21, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> Giving this a little bump since we still need one more trait.
> I really want to see how this turns out.


Thank you! I was gonna do that this morning! But I got distracted by my classes. XD


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 21, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> Thank you! I was gonna do that this morning! But I got distracted by my classes. XD


No problem at all. I'm just getting antsy. ^.^


----------



## Saokymo (Jul 21, 2020)

A comically small pair of bat wings, that are not actually attached to his body - kind of floating behind his shoulders and such


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 21, 2020)

And Our 8th Subject Winner is: *@inkbloom *!​


inkbloom said:


> Stealing this from my childhood dog, but he can't cock both ears. So one ear stands up straight and the other flops down.


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 21, 2020)

He is always chewing bubble gum.


----------



## Saokymo (Jul 21, 2020)

I’m gonna throw the “comically small pair of bat wings not actually attached to his body” out there again, cos I think it’s cute.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 21, 2020)

Saokymo said:


> I’m gonna throw the “comically small pair of bat wings not actually attached to his body” out there again, cos I think it’s cute.


I'm gonna support that because I think that that'd be cute! I do hope that the random number generator chooses it!


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 21, 2020)

Glasses with circular frames


----------



## Rayd (Jul 21, 2020)

a snaggle-tooth, his left fang hangs out whenever his mouth is closed.


----------



## Saokymo (Jul 22, 2020)

Bumping cos we need one more feature for the next round!


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 22, 2020)

How about some spots on his tongue? Dogs commonly have a few dark colored spots on their tongue. Maybe they make a pattern or a shape.


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 22, 2020)

And Our 9th Subject Winner is: *@Saokymo *!


Saokymo said:


> I’m gonna throw the “comically small pair of bat wings not actually attached to his body” out there again, cos I think it’s cute.











( Yay! Tiny Baby Bat Wings! )​


----------



## Saokymo (Jul 22, 2020)

Praise RNGsus! XD

And for the name: Korg


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 22, 2020)

Saokymo said:


> Praise RNGsus! XD
> 
> And for the name: Korg


Hahaha! Yes! Korg!


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 22, 2020)

Zinny


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 22, 2020)

Binky


----------



## Rayd (Jul 22, 2020)

buck


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 22, 2020)

We need one more name and then we can wrap this party up~!


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 22, 2020)

Sam


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 22, 2020)

And Our 10th Subject Winner is: *@Aprilycan *!


Aprilycan said:


> buck







And that was our final Subject! Final Upload will be up in a little bit!​


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 22, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> And Our 10th Subject Winner is: *@Aprilycan *!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Super excited.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 23, 2020)

This was such a fun idea! It reminded me of when my friends used to take turns telling each other what to add to our doodles in class.

I would love it if it were a monthly event. Your art is adorable, I was looking forward to seeing each update.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 23, 2020)

this was fun, and the character came out super well. it'd be awesome if it was a regular thing you do. :>


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 25, 2020)

Glossolalia said:


> This was such a fun idea! It reminded me of when my friends used to take turns telling each other what to add to our doodles in class.
> 
> I would love it if it were a monthly event. Your art is adorable, I was looking forward to seeing each update.





Aprilycan said:


> this was fun, and the character came out super well. it'd be awesome if it was a regular thing you do. :>



I'm glad to hear that so many of you enjoyed this! I actually got alot of activity on my gallery for this as well.
I think I will turn this into a monthly activity that people can get invloved in. However, I think I'll transfer this over to the main FA gallery website.
Simply because it seems as though there are quite a few people that want to be involved in the AUGs one. I did find myself struggling a little to keep up with how active it was in the beginning.
So, I was also thinking of streaming the moments that I was working on the entry. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Jul 25, 2020)

Gemi42 said:


> I'm glad to hear that so many of you enjoyed this! I actually got alot of activity on my gallery for this as well.
> I think I will turn this into a monthly activity that people can get invloved in. However, I think I'll transfer this over to the main FA gallery website.
> Simply because it seems as though there are quite a few people that want to be involved in the AUGs one. I did find myself struggling a little to keep up with how active it was in the beginning.
> So, I was also thinking of streaming the moments that I was working on the entry. What do you guys think?



I'm totally down.


----------

